# And For My Next Trick....



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

... I'll restore this neglected piece of cookware.









Found in a leaky garage, sitting for who-knows-how-long. New owners were gonna toss it in the dumpster. I said, "NO FRIKKIN' WAY! DAT'S GOING HOME WITH ME!"


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

brand?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> brand?


Lodge.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Lodge.


It'll clean up fine. Free US-made cast iron is good cast iron!! I have Wagner and Lodge and will inherit some Griswold. I cook in them everyday.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Try as I might, I don't seem to be able to pick up the knack for cooking with cast iron.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> It'll clean up fine. Free US-made cast iron is good cast iron!! I have Wagner and Lodge and will inherit some Griswold. I cook in them everyday.


Ditto.

I have a lot of old ones my parents and grandparents had and a few given to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ... I'll restore this neglected piece of cookware.
> 
> View attachment 104963
> 
> ...


BPH

Looking forward to your project!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Never had much luck with cast iron fry pans. That would get hung at the range for a 22lr target.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Never had much luck with cast iron fry pans. That would get hung at the range for a 22lr target.


Blaspheme Witch! :vs_mad:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Never had much luck with cast iron fry pans. That would get hung at the range for a 22lr target.


If it was a cheap import piece of shît, yeah... I'd do that too.

But not when it says this on the bottom:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Try as I might, I don't seem to be able to pick up the knack for cooking with cast iron.


 Most over think it. I use my cast iron a lot. Lot of what i have is lodge .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I look forward to seeing the end result. My wife inherited several lodge cast irons from her Dad. They were in awful shape then, they still are.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My mom had some old time cast iron pans that she used daily. Unfortunately, they are long gone. I remember hers were of course well seasoned but in addition, they were very smooth on the bottom. New pans are not sanded smooth. They still have the grain and pebbled surface of a rough casting. So when you guys are reconditioning cast iron frying pans, do you sand them smooth or just use them with their rough cast surface? I ask because I can’t seem to get the hang of cooking with cast iron. My food sticks to the bottom and I’m thinking it may be due to the rough-cast surface. What say you?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> My mom had some old time cast iron pans that she used daily. Unfortunately, they are long gone. I remember hers were of course well seasoned but in addition, they were very smooth on the bottom. New pans are not sanded smooth. They still have the grain and pebbled surface of a rough casting. So when you guys are reconditioning cast iron frying pans, do you sand them smooth or just use them with their rough cast surface? I ask because I can't seem to get the hang of cooking with cast iron. My food sticks to the bottom and I'm thinking it may be due to the rough-cast surface. What say you?


I'd say it's a combination of the heat being too high and not enough stirring. Turn it down a bit, and tend to it more often.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> My mom had some old time cast iron pans that she used daily. Unfortunately, they are long gone. I remember hers were of course well seasoned but in addition, they were very smooth on the bottom. New pans are not sanded smooth. They still have the grain and pebbled surface of a rough casting. So when you guys are reconditioning cast iron frying pans, do you sand them smooth or just use them with their rough cast surface? I ask because I can't seem to get the hang of cooking with cast iron. My food sticks to the bottom and I'm thinking it may be due to the rough-cast surface. What say you?


The more you use it the smoother they get. Its called "Well seasoned" my lodge was pourus when brand new. Now its as smooth as a baby behind with no diaper rash.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A year or so ago, my Father In Law gave me an old Cast Iron Dutch Oven to rehab for him. I can't find the picture of it when I first got it, but it was bad.

First I cleaned it up using a wire brush and a little bit of soap and water, then I built a fire using charcoal in the Dutch Oven and the Lid and let it burn down for a few hours. Then I put it in my LP Gas Grill and cranked the heat up to around 500 degrees for an hour or so and got it like Mrs Slippy...Smokin' Hot!

After it cooled, I rubbed it down with Crisco and seasoned it again in the grill at around 350 degrees for an hour or so. Looks and Cooks Great Now!

























PS Father In Law gave it to me after I rehabbed it, said that it was going to be mine all along!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> My mom had some old time cast iron pans that she used daily. Unfortunately, they are long gone. I remember hers were of course well seasoned but in addition, they were very smooth on the bottom. New pans are not sanded smooth. They still have the grain and pebbled surface of a rough casting. So when you guys are reconditioning cast iron frying pans, do you sand them smooth or just use them with their rough cast surface? I ask because I can't seem to get the hang of cooking with cast iron. My food sticks to the bottom and I'm thinking it may be due to the rough-cast surface. What say you?


I took Chemistry in High School but I was too busy checking out the cute chick's back side to give you the chemical process that occurs with cast iron but the short version is;

Rub the pan with an oiled steel wool pad for a few minutes then rinse it off. Dry it off and rub it down with some lard or Crisco Shortening. Get the cast iron pan up to a pretty high temperature and the molecules in the cast iron will begin to meld with the shortening. Do this outside if you can, otherwise it will start to smell you'll begin to worry that you are messing it up.

You're not. Get that pan smokin hot and make sure you move it around because cast iron heats unevenly.

After you use it, wipe it down with a very light soap and water and heat it back up for a few minutes to dry it. Let it cool and rub it down with crisco again and get it back up to temp. Let it cool again, wipe the excess shortening off the pan and store it away for next time.

Any time you cook bacon or a steak or any meat containing fat, use the cast iron skillet. The more you use it, the better it gets!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Most over think it. I use my cast iron a lot. Lot of what i have is lodge .


It's hard not to overthink it when everything is sticking to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our all time best cast iron skillet, Griswold 8 1/2". The picture doesn't give it justice but the cooking surface is slicker than vaseline on a porn star!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> It's hard not to overthink it when everything is sticking to it.


If everything is sticking to it , you ain't doing it right!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> If everything is sticking to it , you ain't doing it right!


Yes, exactly, but I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, exactly, but I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


Can you post a picture of your best cast iron pan that sticks?


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 104985
> 
> 
> Our all time best cast iron skillet, Griswold 8 1/2". The picture doesn't give it justice but the cooking surface is slicker than vaseline on a porn star!


hahaaa


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Can you post a picture of your best cast iron pan that sticks?


I can't because it's at the other house, but it's one of these. I have successfully fried eggs on it, but if I try to use it for, say, pork chops, there is sticking. Then there is scrubbing. Then the eggs stick.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I can't because it's at the other house, but it's one of these. I have successfully fried eggs on it, but if I try to use it for, say, pork chops, there is sticking. Then there is scrubbing. Then the eggs stick.


The point of seeing a picture is to determine the level of smoothness of the cooking surface. Also, don't worry too much about some sticking, its normal but don't be stingy with the cooking fats/oils either.

Try what I suggested earlier; scrub with cooking oil/steel wool, LIGHTLY clean, crisco shortening, heat/lots of it and repeat.

Every once in a while I'll cook some steaks out on the grill with my cast iron and let the butters and fats sit in the cast iron pan over night or for a day or so.

Don't over clean it with detergents and dry it thoroughlyand lightly oil it before you put it up.

Try this and report back to us next time you cook with it!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> The point of seeing a picture is to determine the level of smoothness of the cooking surface. Also, don't worry too much about some sticking, its normal but don't be stingy with the cooking fats/oils either.
> 
> Try what I suggested earlier; scrub with cooking oil/steel wool, LIGHTLY clean, crisco shortening, heat/lots of it and repeat.
> 
> ...


The trouble with the sticking is that afterwards, I can't fry eggs without them cooking and "some" sticking is too much for eggs. It's not very smooth and it's never going to be smooth if I keep having to scrub stuck food off of it. It's very frustrating because I feel like it's a skill I need (in a "what if I had to cook over an open fire" scenario) but I'm just not getting it. I have tried your suggested procedure of lightly scrubbing and re-seasoning more than once. Are my expectations too high?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> It's hard not to overthink it when everything is sticking to it.


 Little education and that goes away . For many things my cast is the go to


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> The trouble with the sticking is that afterwards, I can't fry eggs without them cooking and "some" sticking is too much for eggs. It's not very smooth and it's never going to be smooth if I keep having to scrub stuck food off of it. It's very frustrating because I feel like it's a skill I need (in a "what if I had to cook over an open fire" scenario) but I'm just not getting it. I have tried your suggested procedure of lightly scrubbing and re-seasoning more than once. Are my expectations too high?


For eggs, yes your expectations have been raised due to the ease of Non-Stick Frying Pan Technology.

If you have a gas stove, no reason to set the flame past medium or medium low; make sure to move the pan around during the pre-heat stage. And use plenty of butter with eggs!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Little education and that goes away . For many things my cast is the go to


Well YouTube isn't doing for me. I've probably watched 100 videos on how to properly season and cook in cast iron. I'm almost to the point where I think that people who say food doesn't stick to their cast iron are pulling my leg.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> For eggs, yes your expectations have been raised due to the ease of Non-Stick Frying Pan Technology.
> 
> If you have a gas stove, no reason to set the flame past medium or medium low; make sure to move the pan around during the pre-heat stage. And use plenty of butter with eggs!


Sadly, I don't have gas at either house.

Are you saying I shouldn't expect to be able to fry eggs on cast iron?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> For eggs, yes your expectations have been raised due to the ease of Non-Stick Frying Pan Technology.
> 
> If you have a gas stove, no reason to set the flame past medium or medium low; make sure to move the pan around during the pre-heat stage. And use plenty of butter with eggs!


So are you saying I shouldn't expect to be able to fry eggs on cast iron with no sticking?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wagner,lodge and 1 griswold here.that looks to be a real oldie!.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> So are you saying I shouldn't expect to be able to fry eggs on cast iron with no sticking?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


>


 Dog how to you like your eggs? Dog relies out of the shell and right now. Dogs get their eggs here , they know they are coming before I start cooking them and they go nuts.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> So are you saying I shouldn't expect to be able to fry eggs on cast iron with no sticking?


You can also do what I do when I'm having bacon along with my eggs.

Cook the bacon...leave the grease in the pan and fry your eggs right in the bacon grease.

Not exactly the healthiest way but guaranteed they won't stick and they are downright tasty.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Sadly, I don't have gas at either house.
> 
> Are you saying I shouldn't expect to be able to fry eggs on cast iron?


I can't talk about using anything but a gas stove but I can tell you I prefer my eggs in a cast iron skillet. They slide right out of the pan when done. My egg pan has curved sides.

When I seasoned this pan, I did it a couple of times before using it. This created a smoother bottom and re-coat it after every use.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


>


This guy is good. I was about to go looking for one of his video's when I saw you beat me too it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My Griswold stay on the stove-top 24/7. That's where it gets parked.
I pretty much just wipe out the pan over the trash can while warm with a paper towel and it's ready to go for the next bout.

Since we're on the subject, I bought a stainless steel "chain-mail" scrubber for my cast iron a couple of years ago and love it. Once in a while something will burn on and this thing with some warm water takes it right off without harming the finish/seasoning. It doesn't have any sharp edges that can scratch the surface.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> So are you saying I shouldn't expect to be able to fry eggs on cast iron with no sticking?


You should be able to fry eggs in a cast iron skillet with no sticking. I fry eggs in my cast iron skillet most mornings and they do not stick. My guess, on the eggs, is that you are not using enough "lube" and maybe not enough heat. I usually fry mine in a little bacon grease (yes, I am going to have a heart attack, but also yes, I am going to go out with a smile and a full belly!!) but you can use butter or other oils as well. You don't want a lot, just enough to coat it. Make sure the skillet is properly heated before you begin. If I am cooking biscuits anyways (most mornings) I will stick my egg skillet in the oven for about 5 minutes before putting on the burner at about medium high. It will be hot. Crack your eggs in there and watchem fry! Flip them when you are ready, and then (this is important) slide them out the minute they are done. They should not stick, and you should be able to just slide the eggs out. I then (while is still hot) wipe it out with a paper towel that has bit of bacon grease on it, and then store it in the oven.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


>


I have fried many a thousand eggs in my life, and I have never used water in the pan. Steaming? I don't want a sissified egg, I want a manly egg!! :vs_laugh: That guy is fun to watch, though!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> My Griswold stay on the stove-top 24/7. That's where it gets parked.
> I pretty much just wipe out the pan over the trash can while warm with a paper towel and it's ready to go for the next bout.
> 
> Since we're on the subject, I bought a stainless steel "chain-mail" scrubber for my cast iron a couple of years ago and love it. Once in a while something will burn on and this thing with some warm water takes it right off without harming the finish/seasoning. It doesn't have any sharp edges that can scratch the surface.


I've thought about the chain mail scrubber. Currently I clean mine with salt. Salt does a good job for me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I have fried many a thousand eggs in my life, and I have never used water in the pan. Steaming? I don't want a sissified egg, I want a manly egg!! :vs_laugh: That guy is fun to watch, though!


I steam mine with just a little water. Over easy, nice and easy. Manly eggs for me. :vs_cool:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I have fried many a thousand eggs in my life, and I have never used water in the pan. Steaming? I don't want a sissified egg, I want a manly egg!! :vs_laugh: That guy is fun to watch, though!


He is fun to watch. I'm subscribed to his channel and have made a few recipes of his in the Dutch Oven and bought some items from his store.

He's the real deal also...started out as the cook on cattle drives.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> The trouble with the sticking is that afterwards, I can't fry eggs without them cooking and "some" sticking is too much for eggs. It's not very smooth and it's never going to be smooth if I keep having to scrub stuck food off of it. It's very frustrating because I feel like it's a skill I need (in a "what if I had to cook over an open fire" scenario) but I'm just not getting it. I have tried your suggested procedure of lightly scrubbing and re-seasoning more than once. Are my expectations too high?


If your eggs stick you are not using enough bacon grease. And for the health minded use plenty of olive oil.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Bacon grease is a must this house


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 104993


That's what my frezzer looks like. Cept mine is all hawgs home cured real smoke house bacon.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> If your eggs stick you are not using enough bacon grease. And for the health minded use plenty of olive oil.


Heh. I'm a butter aficionado. Trust me...I'm using _plenty_ of fat in the pan. I always start with at least a tablespoon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Heh. I'm a butter aficionado. Trust me...I'm using _plenty_ of fat in the pan. I always start with at least a tablespoon.


I can only pass along my experience here. My wife doesn't like cast iron except for making cornbread. Me, I like the way it cooks. She has been using non-stick pans for so long, its all she likes now.

A couple of times she has used my cast iron, I have several. More often than not she will do something and it sticks so badly I have to re-season it. It rarely sticks when I use it. I have found that when I have to redo one of these, I'll re-season it several times before I find it usable.

Someone mentioned this earlier but one thing you can do is take it down to bare metal and then smooth the bottom with a wire brush attachment on a drill. Trying to do it by hand could take a very long time. This will take out all the bumps and make it perfectly smooth. Find the youtube channel for the video posted earlier. He has a great method for seasoning a pan.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> My wife doesn't like cast iron except for making cornbread. Me, I like the way it cooks. She has been using non-stick pans for so long, its all she likes now.


Divorce is the only option.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Divorce is the only option.


Not an option here. She has put up with me for 31 years and we are still best friends. Who knew anyone could put up with me this long.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> I can only pass along my experience here. My wife doesn't like cast iron except for making cornbread. Me, I like the way it cooks. She has been using non-stick pans for so long, its all she likes now.
> 
> A couple of times she has used my cast iron, I have several. More often than not she will do something and it sticks so badly I have to re-season it. It rarely sticks when I use it. I have found that when I have to redo one of these, I'll re-season it several times before I find it usable.
> 
> Someone mentioned this earlier but one thing you can do is take it down to bare metal and then smooth the bottom with a wire brush attachment on a drill. Trying to do it by hand could take a very long time. This will take out all the bumps and make it perfectly smooth. Find the youtube channel for the video posted earlier. He has a great method for seasoning a pan.


Thanks for that insight. I did check out his YouTube channel and it's great!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I can only pass along my experience here. My wife doesn't like cast iron except for making cornbread. Me, I like the way it cooks. She has been using non-stick pans for so long, its all she likes now.
> 
> A couple of times she has used my cast iron, I have several. More often than not she will do something and it sticks so badly I have to re-season it. It rarely sticks when I use it. I have found that when I have to redo one of these, I'll re-season it several times before I find it usable.
> 
> Someone mentioned this earlier but one thing you can do is take it down to bare metal and then smooth the bottom with a wire brush attachment on a drill. Trying to do it by hand could take a very long time. This will take out all the bumps and make it perfectly smooth. Find the youtube channel for the video posted earlier. He has a great method for seasoning a pan.


I miss the dimples in my lodge pan. It made the best eggs when brand new. Those dimples made the eggs get the cripsy edges. Sooooo delicious!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Famous Cast Iron Sunny Side Up Fried Eggs!

Heat a Griswold 10" Cast Iron to medium low heat
Add butter and frozen bacon fat
Crack 3 Eggs and Cook to Scrumptious Deliciousness!


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

I just have one cheap cast iron pan but I use it a lot and after lots of stuck on food I've finally gotten the hang of cooking with it. 

Most of my problems were from a poor initial seasoning, cooking too hot, and not enough fats while cooking.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Best burgers are on a cast iron skillet!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Best burgers are on a cast iron skillet!
> 
> View attachment 105059


Good lord please tell me that is not a gas grill! 
@RubberDuck


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Disappointing...

You know every time a man cooks on a gas grill they loose a little testosterone and gets a little more estrogen. It might be a slow process but sooner or later you will sit to pee.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Disappointing...
> 
> You know every time a man cooks on a gas grill they loose a little testosterone and gets a little more estrogen. It might be a slow process but sooner or later you will sit to pee.


Ouch! Lol!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't know about any testosterone loss thilly boy but I know I prefer wood to cook over.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Good lord please tell me that is not a gas grill!
> @RubberDuck





RubberDuck said:


> Disappointing...
> 
> You know every time a man cooks on a gas grill they loose a little testosterone and gets a little more estrogen. It might be a slow process but sooner or later you will sit to pee.


But Mrs Slippy told me to use the gas grill!

(I'm just glad that Duck and Hawg didn't see my Alcohol Free Bourbon on ice in the glass next to the gas grill that Mrs S told me to use!) :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> I don't know about any testosterone loss thilly boy but I know I prefer wood to cook over.
> 
> View attachment 105069


Open hardwood fire for the win!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Last nights dinner then I drank some real tasty alcohol and pissed on the neighbors dog.
Full of testosterone in Merica


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RubberDuck said:


> Last nights dinner then I drank some real tasty alcohol and pissed on the neighbors dog.
> Full of testosterone in Merica


AWESOME!

Slippy makes a shopping list...

1.) Ask Mrs Slippy for more testosterone...:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK, time for an update.

It finally got warm enough outside to start in on it. Got the inner surfaces all spiffied up now.









Using wire brushes in my cordless drill. Using two 'grits' of brushes, course and fine. Been at it for about 20 minutes.

Have to take a break while I charge up the batteries.... I forgot to do that last night.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Try as I might, I don't seem to be able to pick up the knack for cooking with cast iron.


Same here. Food sticks.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The point of seeing a picture is to determine the level of smoothness of the cooking surface. Also, don't worry too much about some sticking, its normal but don't be stingy with the cooking fats/oils either.
> 
> Try what I suggested earlier; scrub with cooking oil/steel wool, LIGHTLY clean, crisco shortening, heat/lots of it and repeat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson! Now, I'll try to find and dig up that darn cast iron.....if we didn't get rid of it yet.
Hopefully it's a Lodge, or made in the good ol' USA.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I don't know about any testosterone loss thilly boy but I know I prefer wood to cook over.


Awesome schwenker!! Do you swing cook often?
When Tom rebuilds our firepit this summer he's going to make it a little smaller and I'm putting one on it. 
Gonna be a schwenker master.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, time for an update.
> 
> It finally got warm enough outside to start in on it. Got the inner surfaces all spiffied up now.
> 
> ...


Looking AWESOME BPH! Love it!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Bottom took a bit more time.

They don't show well in these images, but there's a lot of deep stains that simply won't be coming out. I'll just leave them and consider it 'character' and 'patina'. I also spotted a small ding on the edge with a small crack leading away from it. Maybe that's why it was abandoned... someone thought it was useless. But it's a very minor crack. Hopefully it won't expand with the heat.

I don't think this was used much... there's still a lot of rough casting pieces along the edge. But still... it's a good chunk of American cookware.

But she's all buffed off and ready for seasoning.... oven is heating up as I post this.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

charito said:


> Same here. Food sticks.


It is good to know I'm not the only one. Misery loves company!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Love cast have several peices some antique some new.
Saved this from a trash pile a few years ago and cook with it often


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RubberDuck said:


> Love cast have several peices some antique some new.
> Saved this from a trash pile a few years ago and cook with it often


It's sad so many people live in a disposable world. Oh, it's not perfect? Well, toss it out and go buy another one.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lodge pan came home on the bike with us. Part of tonight's dinner


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Oooh... it wookin' pwitty!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK, it's rough looking. The interior had some deep deep stains that just weren't going to come out.

But she's outta the oven now, cooling off... waiting for some critter carcass....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Can you get a photo of the crack?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Can you get a photo of the crack?


It's not easy to see it's so small. The ding led me to it... otherwise I wouldn't have found it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

And...............................


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Awesome schwenker!! Do you swing cook often?
> When Tom rebuilds our firepit this summer he's going to make it a little smaller and I'm putting one on it.
> Gonna be a schwenker master.


Yup...3-4 nights per week, weather permitting.
I built this one and have made two more for friends. 
The grate comes off the hook and a dutch oven can be used.
I love it.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

While we cook on cast iron regularly my favorite one is a Lodge square griddle with a long handle that has raised ridges perfect for searing steaks on. We use it on the gas stove when we want a steak but don't feel like cooking outside. I use a piece if chain mail for cleaning.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And........................
> View attachment 105107


Yeah!
Great job, friend.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And...............................
> 
> View attachment 105107


Perfect!! Good job! Now, put about 8 more pieces of that bacon in there, and you are ready for eating!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Perfect!! Good job! Now, put about 8 more pieces of that bacon in there, and you are ready for eating!!


That's what the griddle is for. :tango_face_wink:

I found this skillet cooks hotter than my other one. I really seared the bacon when I dropped it in, so it got just a bit burned. But time will teach me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's what the griddle is for. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> I found this skillet cooks hotter than my other one. I really seared the bacon when I dropped it in, so it got just a bit burned. But time will teach me.


 Nothing beats cast Iron for Broiling.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Again, great job @Back Pack Hack !


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Is there a thread here dedicated to cast iron cooking?

Anyway, this was delivered today. I got it mainly for "artisan bread" making, but the top can be used as a skillet and it can be used as a Dutch oven. I know it says it is "pre-seasoned," but do I need to do anything further to it before I use it? And, more importantly, how do I clean it before using it? My apologies for being off topic.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Is there a thread here dedicated to cast iron cooking?


Looks like this is it.



paulag1955 said:


> I know it says it is "pre-seasoned," but do I need to do anything further to it before I use it? And, more importantly, how do I clean it before using it?


Mild soap and water, wipe it down well, then rinse and dry. I'd still season it myself... I've never trusted 'pre-seasoned'.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Looks like this is it.
> 
> Mild soap and water, wipe it down well, then rinse and dry. I'd still season it myself... I've never trusted 'pre-seasoned'.


Season it like this?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

nice find BPH worth the effort to clean it up


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Season it like this?


I like his method. One thing I can tell you from experience is about using soap. Maybe I used a tad too much, I'm not sure, but the soap will flavor your next batch of food. This flavor will not enhance your eggs by any stretch of the imagination. Now I only clean with salt. No more issues.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

inceptor said:


> I like his method. One thing I can tell you from experience is about using soap. Maybe I used a tad too much, I'm not sure, but the soap will flavor your next batch of food. This flavor will not enhance your eggs by any stretch of the imagination. Now I only clean with salt. No more issues.


How do you clean with salt?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> How do you clean with salt?


He explains it better than I can. This is where I learned how to do it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

We don't use soap or salt. Simply remove what you cooked and add hot water soak a bit then scrub and or wipe then dry then add a thin coat of oil... come on folks this is not rocket science. NEVER use soap!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> We don't use soap or salt. Simply remove what you cooked and add hot water soak a bit then scrub and or wipe then dry then add a thin coat of oil... come on folks this is not rocket science. NEVER use soap!


 That right there. While oil or fat is still hot you can scrape with plastic. Then do the hot water thing your are done takes very little time


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> We don't use soap or salt. Simply remove what you cooked and add hot water soak a bit then scrub and or wipe then dry then add a thin coat of oil... come on folks this is not rocket science. NEVER use soap!


Yeah, some of us have to learn the hard way. :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> That right there. While oil or fat is still hot you can scrape with plastic. Then do the hot water thing your are done takes very little time


We just use our stainless steel spatula for the initial crud removal.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A flat wooden spatula is your friend in keeping your iron clean.
I've even poured a little fresh oil in the pan, heating it up and used the spatula to get everything loosened up.
A build-up of all this oil and fat over the years is what gives the iron its seasoning.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

So I managed to fry eggs in my new cast iron this morning with just a slight amount of sticking after I flipped the eggs over. Not so much sticking that I couldn't gently loosen them and slip them out of the pan. The real text will come this afternoon when I make refried beans.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> So I managed to fry eggs in my new cast iron this morning with just a slight amount of sticking after I flipped the eggs over. Not so much sticking that I couldn't gently loosen them and slip them out of the pan. The real text will come this afternoon when I make refried beans.


Oh man...don't use it for re-fried beans...never.

I'm kidding. I'm just kidding.:devil:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Robie said:


> I'm kidding. I'm just kidding.:devil:


The old saying is "There's one in every crowd," but this forum seems to have more than its share.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A while back the wife gave me a nice cast iron skillet. Yesterday I followed the cowboy’s directions and sanded the bottom, swabbed some olive oil in it and baked at 325 degrees. I must have got too much oil because after an hour in the oven I had a sticky mess in the pan. Also some of the oil was starting to brown. So, is the oil color turning brown normal? And what do I do with the sticky goo? Just wipe it out and start again with just a few drops?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Okay, so I made the refried beans and there was not even a hint of sticking. Very pleased. Also, this recipe is very good:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> A while back the wife gave me a nice cast iron skillet. Yesterday I followed the cowboy's directions and sanded the bottom, swabbed some olive oil in it and baked at 325 degrees. I must have got too much oil because after an hour in the oven I had a sticky mess in the pan. Also some of the oil was starting to brown. So, is the oil color turning brown normal? And what do I do with the sticky goo? Just wipe it out and start again with just a few drops?


I'd say you slopped on too much oil.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> A while back the wife gave me a nice cast iron skillet. Yesterday I followed the cowboy's directions and sanded the bottom, swabbed some olive oil in it and baked at 325 degrees. I must have got too much oil because after an hour in the oven I had a sticky mess in the pan. Also some of the oil was starting to brown. So, is the oil color turning brown normal? And what do I do with the sticky goo? Just wipe it out and start again with just a few drops?


When seasoning apply a thin coat to the whole pan.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've forgotten. Does Kent turn his pan over in the oven and put a pan under it? 
I always do just in case any excess oil wants to drip out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> A while back the wife gave me a nice cast iron skillet. Yesterday I followed the cowboy's directions and sanded the bottom, swabbed some olive oil in it and baked at 325 degrees. I must have got too much oil because after an hour in the oven I had a sticky mess in the pan. Also some of the oil was starting to brown. So, is the oil color turning brown normal? And what do I do with the sticky goo? Just wipe it out and start again with just a few drops?


Yes, too much oil. The cowboy also has directions for seasoning your pan.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Robie said:


> I've forgotten. Does Kent turn his pan over in the oven and put a pan under it?
> I always do just in case any excess oil wants to drip out.


No, because he seasons it on the stove top.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> No, because he seasons it on the stove top.


Not for new stuff. I've never heard of seasoning new cast iron on the stove top.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> No, because he seasons it on the stove top.


Well, that's mostly true. Y'all have done me a favor. I went back through several of these video's and enjoyed it. Here are two that are relevant to this discussion.






There is a lot of good information on this one also.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Robie said:


> Not for new stuff. I've never heard of seasoning new cast iron on the stove top.


Yes, I saw that, but I was thinking about my new cast iron and I *didn't* sand it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No no no... season the damn pan in the oven and season the whole pan geesh its not that difficult.

Its amazing how many people need youtube to season a cast iron pan. Did any of you have parents or grandparents?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have about a 5 inch pan that I use for almost nothing else but eggs. Make sure there's plenty of oil or grease, that's just a necessary part of frying.

For cleanup; I NEVER use soap on cast iron. Scrape out all the scraps, sop out as much oil and grease as possible (that you're not going to keep) with a paper towel.
If there is burned on drippings that are stubborn, put it back on the fire and add a little water. This should dissolve it unless you burnt it to a crispy critter. 
Then hold it under hot running water while the pan is also hot and scrub it out with a nylon dish-brush until it's smooth. Put it back on the stove for the next meal.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> No no no... season the damn pan in the oven and season the whole pan geesh its not that difficult.
> 
> Its amazing how many people need youtube to season a cast iron pan. Did any of you have parents or grandparents?


Must have been crabby this morning.

Any way the purpose of seasoning the whole pan is....

Drum roll....

So the damn pan doesn't rust after you wash it with hot water.

Trust me on this one do the whole pan in the oven if its new.

For maintenance wipe the outside of the pan with a very light coat occasionally. Apply a light coat to the inside after every use.

Tip of the day make your first couple of uses with a new seasoned pan by cooking bacon. No not just 2 strips of bacon cook the whole lb of goodness. Your welcome have a great day.

Send ya's the bill later.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> No no no... season the damn pan in the oven and season the whole pan geesh its not that difficult.
> 
> Its amazing how many people need youtube to season a cast iron pan. Did any of you have parents or grandparents?


Well excuse me that my mother and grandmother didn't use cast iron.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I generally clean the pan right away With oven still hot I wipe a very light coat of oil on it toss it back the still warm oven cook any moisture off seems to work for me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I generally clean the pan right away With oven still hot I wipe a very light coat of oil on it toss it back the still warm oven cook any moisture off seems to work for me.


I always have good intentions to do that but....eating the food I just cooked gets in the way.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Well excuse me that my mother and grandmother didn't use cast iron.


Oh I bet your grandmother did at some point during her life. Unless of course you are only 16 years old... then maybe your memaw may have been a 60's teflon queen :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just tried my new pan cooking hash browns, eggs and spam (bacon flavored of course). The results were fair. The pan needs more seasoning. Going out tomorrow and buying bacon and going to fry the whole pound as recommended here. It’s a double win! The pan gets more seasoning and I get to scarf down a whole pound if bacon.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Oh I bet your grandmother did at some point during her life. Unless of course you are only 16 years old... then maybe your memaw may have been a 60's teflon queen :vs_laugh:


I'm sure both my grandmothers did, but not in my lifetime. I'm pretty sure my mother never did.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I just tried my new pan cooking hash browns, eggs and spam (bacon flavored of course). The results were fair. The pan needs more seasoning. Going out tomorrow and buying bacon and going to fry the whole pound as recommended here. It's a double win! The pan gets more seasoning and I get to scarf down a whole pound if bacon.


I would add...just keep using it. Don't treat it like you are going to gift it to a hospital after each use. Wipe it out if you can...use hot water if you have to....

When you're done, make sure the moisture is gone and it has a coat of oil on it. If I've cooked bacon, that's what happens to be the oil I used to recoat it.

Within no time, it will be your favorite pan.

I like them because of their heat retention mostly.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm sure both my grandmothers did, but not in my lifetime. I'm pretty sure my mother never did.


I'm lucky. My Dad would have been 101. My Mom, 90. I fell heir to their iron, which is some their parents had.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Must have been crabby this morning.
> 
> Any way the purpose of seasoning the whole pan is....
> 
> ...


You do not need to per say reseason the whole pan in the oven after the pan is washed it gets put on stovetop turn on heat when it drys itself and heated proper and you have covered the inside with oil you take the rag and wipe over the rest of the pan never have had a rust problem the only time it needs to be put in oven is if it is new or restored and needs a season.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I just tried my new pan cooking hash browns, eggs and spam (bacon flavored of course). The results were fair. The pan needs more seasoning. Going out tomorrow and buying bacon and going to fry the whole pound as recommended here. It's a double win! The pan gets more seasoning and I get to scarf down a whole pound if bacon.


The more you use it the better it gets. My lodge was pourus now smooth smooth smooth. It took a month os so of steady use. Everything taste better out of cast to me anyway.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> You do not need to per say reseason the whole pan in the oven after the pan is washed it gets put on stovetop turn on heat when it drys itself and heated proper and you have covered the inside with oil you take the rag and wipe over the rest of the pan never have had a rust problem the only time it needs to be put in oven is if it is new or restored and needs a season.


Only when new. I only did the oven seasoning once when the pan was new. I maintain it as mentioned above.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

That’s my plan. Just keep cooking with it. I’m done fooling around oiling and baking it. She’s resting on top of the stove now on standby for tomorrow’s bacon orgy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> That's my plan. Just keep cooking with it. I'm done fooling around oiling and baking it. She's resting on top of the stove now on standby for tomorrow's bacon orgy.


You and the pan will be happy happy happy :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I just have to mask and glove up to fight the zombie hordes at the grocery store to get the bacon.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm seasoning my pan.









Raise the limits.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

This seems like a good price for the 10.25" skillet.

https://www.amazon.com/Lodge-Skillet-Pre-Seasoned-Ready-Stove/dp/B00006JSUA/ref=sr_1_2_mod_primary_new?crid=C40WLRU6QWGD&dchild=1&keywords=lodge%2Bcast%2Biron&qid=1586292362&sprefix=lodge%2Bcas%2Caps%2C248&sr=8-2&th=1


----------

